# DM looking for group in Seoul Korea



## Badkarmaboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Howdy!  I'm moving to Seoul Korea in the next week and I'll be looking to start a 4E Eberron or Dark Sun game (maybe both).

I'm interested in folks who are mature and easy going.  I'm focused on having a good time and telling a good story.


----------



## Stachys (Aug 5, 2010)

*Still in ROK?*

hey, just found your post. Are you still in SK? I'm going to be moving to Gimpo area next week and would love to game with someone on occasion.


----------



## Badkarmaboy (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be in Seoul August 9th.  I'll shoot you a message when I get in.


----------



## Badkarmaboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking for a place to stay, will be ready to start up a game in early September if anyone is interested!


----------



## KungFuOpera (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey!  I've been living in Seoul for 9 months now and the tabletop withdrawal has gotten pretty severe.  I'm definitely interested in finding a group to game with.  I live in Gayang, west side of the city on line 9.


----------

